# The media's attempt to prove they deliver real news



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

I keep seeing this and it feels like a desperate attempt by them to prove to the viewers they're real, but personally, to me it's cringey how much they try to be fact-checkers. Back before Donald J. Trump popularized the term "fake news" they didn't do this, but they do now.

Furthermore, even the more reliable sources still only provide half-truths so I already know what to expect. We don't live in the 80's or 90's anymore (sadly) where internet wasn't used widely, now we can find information and dissect it if we want for comparisons and such.

P.S. I never became a journalist or a cop because I knew morally I'd just have to quit, eventually. When treating people fairly or providing accurate news is a crime, then you now you've got a problem.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 24, 2020)

...okay. Thanks for informing us your wearing a proverbial tinfoil hat.

You want a discussion on why you are wrong, or is this just a heads up?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2020)

voteflake detected!


----------



## Xzi (Dec 24, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Back before Donald J. Trump popularized the term "fake news" they didn't do this, but they do now.


Ackchyually, Hitler was the first to popularize that particular phrase.  Seems real popular among wannabe authoritarians with microdicks for some reason.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> You want a discussion on why you are wrong, or is this just a heads up?



I am up for one.

There are three or four areas I know intensely well that get covered by news types, and several more that I reckon I can throw in for. Several of those are quite unrelated as well so it is not just a weakness in one area (though for it to be a consistent one across the board would itself be a serious weakness as most of those areas are directly applicable to everyday life, the fate of nations and much more besides).

If I was to rely on the legacy/mainstream/TV/big online news then chances of me keeping well informed are slim to none. This sucks for me as it means I have to always be doing my own work to find things out.

If I speak to my friends that variously share abilities but have their own I get much the same on the overlap and for their areas too.


Even without that so many of have gone down the path of sensationalism (clickbait in modern parlance), are owned by rich types as a loss making plaything, have so many opinion pieces I don't even know if I am coming or going most days I wander into one of them (not to mention seeming to want to tell me what my opinion should be), if indeed Twitter et al are windows into their mind (and I struggle to see it as anything but) then are some deeply unpleasant people which in turn speaks to their ability to do the job (smack your significant other up while blitzed at evening you can still tell me about financial markets well enough), find themselves being partisan as all fuck but not even consistently and change with the way the wind blows, seem more than happy to bury stories they dislike, seem to fail to meet what were once basic accepted standards of the trade (sources, credibility thereof, at least the veneer of neutrality) and while I don't know all the dirty tricks I know enough of them (burying stories mentioned before being but one) to see several in action.

I don't think there was ever a time where they were particularly good (some look to Frost-Nixon and similar events elsewhere in the world as them stopping being the pet of governments and gaining some teeth, it took a while longer than that and by the time that got sorted out then we got the rise of media moguls) and some things do a bit better today, though others far far far worse. I am not however inclined to treat them as much more reliable than the wandering minstrel that wandering into the village in the middle ages saying the king had slain a dragon in single combat.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 24, 2020)

Start like me say The news has a history to “alter” news ... but it also Depends on what you mean by Internet news? Social media and blogs is not News... look at it like this ... in school you would Fail if you used Wikipedia as a source because any random crazy or troll can edit it. The same principle need to be applied to “alternative News”


----------



## bodefuceta (Dec 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> -snip-
> There are three or four areas I know intensely well that get covered by news types
> -snip-
> I am not however inclined to treat them as much more reliable than the wandering minstrel that wandering into the village in the middle ages saying the king had slain a dragon in single combat.


That's great on you, my friend, otherwise you'd suffer from a very common but rather unknown pathology called Gell-Mann Amnesia.


----------

